# 1 down 2 more to go.



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Blacklady Charabi foaled a black filly with 4 white socks a blaze tonight. The filly is 3/4 Egyptian and 1/4 polish. Looks like she will be very typey. 
Now I only have 2 more to go and done with foal watch. I will take some pictures tomorrow and find someone to show me how to post them. Mother and daughter are doing fine. Shalom


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Aww! Congrats!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice! Congratulations =)


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

thanks. Lady foaled in the middle of the pasture and the other mares are still keeping their distance. lady is the low ranking member of the herd in this pasture yet she is keeping the others away. Even tried to bite me when I was checking the colt out. I will go out once more and make sure the foal is Ok for the rest of the night. She has nursed. I have yet to find the afterbirth. Shalom


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

You do realize, this calls for pictures? xD


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I know I will get the camera out of the box and take some.
I have met a fellow HF member named kctop and maybe she can show me how to upload a picture or two. LOL Shalom


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Congrats! Can't wait to see pictures


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Awesome! Yes, have kctop come over and show you how to post them so we can see! Hey I bet that fancy new phone you just bought takes pics too! LOL.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Very nice! Congrats!!! Glad to hear mom and babe are doing ok


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

The little one also survived her first storm. LOL At 2 am during my last check a flash of lightning and then some pretty heavy rain. Lady was not in the mood to be caught and i left them in the pasture. Shalom


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

*IT was dark*

OOPS.
Please allow me to defend myself when I say it was dark out last night IT WAS DARK and the shadows from the flashlight made seeing some things difficult.
We do NOT have a filly. We have a COLT.
I can assure everyone this is not my first birth but after going out and handling the little tyke she instantly turned into a HE. Shalom


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

subbing for pictures....


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

dbarabians said:


> OOPS.
> Please allow me to defend myself when I say it was dark out last night IT WAS DARK and the shadows from the flashlight made seeing some things difficult.
> We do NOT have a filly. We have a COLT.
> I can assure everyone this is not my first birth but after going out and handling the little tyke she instantly turned into a HE. Shalom



:rofl:
Oh the shame!!


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

dbarabians said:


> OOPS.
> Please allow me to defend myself when I say it was dark out last night IT WAS DARK and the shadows from the flashlight made seeing some things difficult.
> We do NOT have a filly. We have a COLT.
> I can assure everyone this is not my first birth but *after going out and handling the little tyke she instantly turned into a HE.* Shalom


:rofl: ^^ that was TOO funny!! :rofl:


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Congratulations!!! Soooo can't wait for some pictures!! Glad everyone is doing well. He, she...either way its a baby we need to see! ;-)


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

How do we still have no pictures?!?! Ohmygosh. Oh and congrats ;P


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

PICTURES!!!!
I've seen lots of people going back and changing the sex! One lady one a yearling "filly" I was going to go look at! LOL


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey, in the interest of pictures...I can probably talk you through uploading some, if you want.


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

I cannot wait to see pics! You are not too far from me dbArabians. I have an enthusiastic 10 year old girl that would probably volunteer to help with the babies anytime. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

:rofl:
Come on! We want to see this wonderful sex changing baby! 
Big congrats!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm just catching up on the goings-on!! Congrats Db!! I am so happy for you!! Can't wait to see the new baby!


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh my gosh...this will be the first time I will be seeing any of Db's horses. I can not wait!!!
Congrats Db this foal sound real special .


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

I am also excited to see Db's horses!! I don't think that I have actually ever seen pictures!

Congrats!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

I've seen a few of 2 of his mares, and they are stunning!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Piiiictures......piiiiiiiiiictures....pictures. pictures. Pictures


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

3 pages and no pictures. hmmm **squints eyes**


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Ya'll realize the prospect of pictures is dim. In fact, I'm not even sure dba really owns horses. I think he makes the whole thing up and was just a little jealous of everyone else getting attention for their pg mares and foals.

In fact, he's still trying to figure out the difference between the term "colt" and "filly" ...

Black with stockings and blaze ........ riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight....



just sayin..

lol


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

::sigh:: still no pictures 

I so want to see the beautiful little boy, uploading pictures isn't hard when you already know how to post and comment on HF


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

OK I have the camera and when I remember to take it to the pasture with me I wll take or attempt to take a few. though I have owned this camera for a couple of years it is still in the box and I have no idea how to really operate the **** thing.
My new smart phone either. But HE is really cute. Shalom


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Take a picture with your phone then email it to yourself down load it to your computer then post it, because we really want to see your baby, it is very cruel of you to make a foaling thread and not give us pictures of the foal!!!!!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

cmarie said:


> Take a picture with your phone then email it to yourself down load it to your computer then post it, !!


 
BWA HA HA HA HA ....

Do you remember the teacher on Charlie Brown?? THat's all dba just heard ....

Wah wa .. wa wa wa ..wa wa .......

You lost him at "Take a picture ....."

:lol:


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

By the time we see any pics it's likely this little colt will already be saddled up!


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

I got the free photobucket on my phone. It is an app and.very easy to download to it and put pictures here from my phone. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

dba doesn't do "apps" .. he does arabians... 

Bwa ha ha ha ha !


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I dont know how to email anything to me with this bloody phone.
go ahead and make fun of the technically challenged individuals among us.
Just tried to take a picture with the phone and it wasnt pretty.
I sent our wonderful friend kctop a PM and maybe I can bribe her into showing me how to use this stupid %$#%^&$### phone. Or at least post a picture. It is a muddy mess out here and he has evidently tried to roll in it. Shalom


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Well I just learned how to email pictures to myself from my phone the other day so I'm right there with you about being technically challenged, my 10 yr old granddaughter showed me how.


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

ok, got your pm dba! I'm sitting with a friend today that was in a serious car accident on Friday and I will be relieved here in a little while. Don't worry y'all, if else fails and I have to search every field down that road, I will find that little guy and take a picture of him!!!! I hope to see him very soon


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

We had a filly that we called Dave for a while so don't feel too bad!!!

*PICTURES PLEASE*


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Oo, totally subbing to this. The fill-er colt sounds beautiful. Can't wait to see him.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

It's been four days dba -- don't make us come lookin' for ya:-x


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

OK everyone I have pictures and will get someone to show me how to post them.
this little guy is going to be something else. I have never seen a foal nurse so roughly in my life. Lady nips him at least once every time to keep him in line. He just butts her harder.
he also loves for me to scratch his tail. Stecthes his neck out and licks his lips when you do. To cute. Shalom


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Quit describing him to us without the pictures! Also db, its called techretarted. you have it.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

OK DBArabians, you are lucky you are on the other side of the world or I would have to come over there and whup your butt for not having pictures uploaded by now!!!


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Way to go dba, you're almost there now just need to cross that finisine by getting those pics post, we want to see that baby!!! 

Did you get my message?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Okay, Donald, getting impatient here....










:twisted: :lol:


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh, I think I found a picture of Donald's new colt:













And here is a picture of him riding his stallion:


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Excellent texasgal - a picture really is worth a thousand words:lol:


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

My new colt has a very nice head unlike the first picture.
Also Texasgal my stallion is black not bay like the one the guy is riding. I know I had Chillaa and Ndappy verify it for me. Without pictures of course.
When someone shows me how to use this phone to access the internet I might be able to get the pictures to this sight.
I was hoping by now to ready to post pictures of three foals. 
All three mares were bred the same weekend.
Since the weather was bad yesterday i go about 3 hours of sleep. I just knew that with the weather at least one of these ^%$##es would drop a foal in this muck. Shalom


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Wait! Let me get this straight... You have a new black colt with 4 whites and we don't have any pictures? Seriously? Do you understand that, THAT is like a federal offense? Well, it should be.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Are the pictures on a camera or phone? I have to click on full site if using my phone. Go to post reply, the click attach, the little paper clip. Then browse. Click picture then upload. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

*waits not so patiently anymore*


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

^^ *snicker*


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Do you have a neighbor or relative? Stranger at the grocery store? Bank teller? Guy in the fast food window? At this point it calls for desperate measures db!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

At this rate I'll be moved down there and can just drive by and see the dang thing!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Exactly .. almost everyone you would run into today (except me) has a data phone and knows how to post pictures.

I prefer my camera, a cable, a computer and upload.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Okay Donald, fly me down there and I'll get it all sorted for you.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Or mail the phone to someone .. they'll post'em .. it'll be faster.


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

texasgal said:


> ^^ *snicker*


Should have listened when you said it wouldn't happen huh?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> Are the pictures on a camera or phone? I have to click on full site if using my phone. Go to post reply, the click attach, the little paper clip. Then browse. Click picture then upload.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Lucky you... I have to have to have a URL address to post any photos from my phone :-(


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

:'( It's going to be fully grown by the time we see it! :shock:
How are the other girls going?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

EmsTNWalkers said:


> Do you have a neighbor or relative? Stranger at the grocery store? Bank teller? Guy in the fast food window? At this point it calls for desperate measures db!


 I find that any child will usually do it - they are born with that sort of knowledge these days!!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Could try calling 911 and saying it's a life or death situation, if you don't get these photo's posted the lynch mob is coming... :lol:


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

^^ agreed!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

NO PICTURES YET?!?! C'mon DBA the mob is getting closer and closer.


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

Maybe one of your clients can help? lol


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Is there any kind of YouTube video for this? Maybe one of us could make a YouTube video and have DBA watch it. A visual always helps!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Db what kind of smart phone do you have? or camera?


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Where do you live? Google Earth probably has some images.


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

Gah! Someone get this man a geek squad...NOW!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

DB you better run by the local elementary school and get a 9 year old to post those photos or else it sure seems there's gonna be one of those Texas necktie parties
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I do have a nieghbor that is 16 and can probably do it just have to catch her when she is at home.
I will blackmail her with pictures I have when she was 4 and drinking hotsauce out of the bottle. Still does.
I have a potential buyer coming out Sat. Also a the lady i bought my stallion from is coming over to look at the foal and take pictures.
I would have responded sooner but I am working with the treatment team of a veteran that recently attempted suicide. Been a long day.
I somehow managed to take my first video EVER.
Our good friend NDappy who is very patient and understanding. Unlike other members, who will remain nameless. has offered to help. I also have the wonderful kctop who lives not too far from me.
i counsel my clients to always accept help. Maybe I need to listen to my own advice. Shalom


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

My offer still stands dba. I would love to see that little guy and help you with getting some pocs posted. I promise I'm not a stalker, I jist love seeing those babies!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Dba - you do good important work in the real world. We will not trouble you further - just give us the contact information of the stallion's former owner and we can get the pics in question from her.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

WAIT! I have an idea! Ok db, go out and get one of those disposable cameras, you know the ones where you take pictures and then drop off the entire camera to be developed?? They are easy to use! Take pictures with it, and then mail it to someone and they can get the pics on disc and post them!!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Also, I just wan to say THANK YOU for what you do. My husband is a veteran - he was a sniper in the Marine Corps - and he suffered from ptsd as well. He attended group sessions at the VA that were incredibly helpful. These guys have been through a lot and it is good to know they have help if they need it!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

kctop I know your offer is good and you are definetly not a stalker. You can come out anytime this weekend and see the little tyke. Hopefully there will be more than one.
As you know the place is muddy from our recent rains and ALL the horses are too.
ladies have any one of you ever known a man to cry for help unless its a last resort? 
women show far more intelligence in accessing any and all resouces than any man ever will. 
I like animals and humans and find a lot of pleasure just interacting with them. Not some hand held digital device that IMO has contributed to the decline of our communication skills. LOL Shalom


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks dba! I don't have any plans until 2 on Saturday so if you're gonna be around I can come by
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

You do indeed do an important job! 
I was only teasing you- although with your bunch of stalkers.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Why can't you just send the pictures from your phone to someone else with a phone.. and have them upload them?!


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you for helping those who protect our country.
The reason I was asking what you had was so I could help you!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Everyone I do need some "encouragement" to learn how to post pictures.
After seeing such wonderful pictures of horses posted by other members I need to showcase my own beatiful herd.
i can take some ribbing and enjoy the good natured harrassment. In fact this is good therapy for me.
kctop is just down the road and I enjoyed meeting her and her husband.
Besides I really do want to show everyone this wonderful colt that I bred!!!! 
Keep giving me a hard time. Hopefully by now everyone knows that I do indeed have a sense of homour. Shalom


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Dba it is fairly easy just seems complicated. Once you learn, you'll be posting all kinds of pica of your beautiful heard!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I was boarding at a friend's house when my gelding was born. I was informed at the start of school that day, that my new filly had been born in the night. Spent all day thinking of girl names. 

Finally get to go and see my mare and new filly, and...we have a colt. LOL.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Grayshell glad i am not the only one that made that mistake.
Just returned from checking the mares. NO NEW FOALS.... those two need to hurry up and give birth!!!!!! I will see them again in a couple of hours.
Gotta try and get some sleep for a couple of hours at least. 
kctop if i learn how to post pictures and its that easy I promise to never start a foal watch thread for any of my mares. Shalom


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

My big Saddlebred X mare, Patti, was bred to RA Hot Every Night (homozygous Black & Pinto SB stallion), and I wanted a homozygous tobiano filly, didn't care if she was black or not. Well, Patti the Sneak, did the very best Maiden Mare fake out I've ever had. She showed absolutely NO signs of anything, was due but .....coulda been another day or 2, so I wasn't real concerned. I was still checking every 2 hrs or so just in case, didn't have my cameras and monitors yet. So, checked at 8:30 p.m., nothing. Braided pink ribbon in her mane and tail as a reminder, just because..couldn't hurt, might help. Went back out at 10 p.m. and .......nothing.......but......not quite right, ya know? Stall messy but no baby? I turned to go and heard, "Hrm, ahem, hrm" from Lucky, my 30 year old gelding's stall. I looked and there stands Lucky, with his legs crossed, and ..a black and white foal trying to nurse! WHAT? I have no idea how it got from Patti's stall to Lucky's, one of the great mysteries. It was storming, of course, and I was wrestling the foal back to Patti, when the lights went out. Oh, peachy! The foal was HUGE and had already bonded with Lucky, who was not in the least interested but a very kind old gent, and I was having quite the wrestling match to get that baby out of one stall and across the aisle and back to Patti. She was maiden, so not real sure she should be concerned, so being the pragmatic girl I so love decided not to be concerned. Baby was not nearly so pragmatic about being taken from Lucky. 

Anyhow, when the lights went out, the baby threw itself down on the floor, kind of a foalie tantrum, and I took advantage of the situation to hold it down and put my hands all over it and give it the first lesson in submission to a human and teaching it to trust that I wouldn't hurt it. So......I thought, "Well, let's check by feel if it's a girl or boy, shouldn't be hard, should be pretty obvious right?". I groped that foal from sternum to anus several times and I cannot tell you how I missed his boy parts every single time. After groping that poor little guy til I'm sure he thought I was a pervert, I said, "Skippppeeeee it's a filly!". Got her back in the stall with her mother and came inside to announce to the world that we had a darling little black and white and I suspected, homozygous for her spots filly. I shouted it from every internet rooftop I could find, I was sooooo thrilled. My husband, of course, was off at work for the momentous occasion and missed the whole thing. 

Next morning he comes in and says, "Well, you got black and you got spots but ...congrats on a beautiful little colt.". I told him he was crazy, that I had checked that filly every way but loose and it was most assuredly not a colt. So......we went out and he showed me.........PARTS......HOW did I miss that? Or THEM? I still haven't forgiven that sneaky mare! 



















PERFECT little Mini Me and it had to be a colt...I named him Hillbilly Harley and he was absolutely delightful. His new owner adores him and would buy another if I'd breed one.


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Great stories! 

Left-over umbilical bits... Newie... It could be a little confusing, either way, in all the excitement, yes?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

9 pages and no photos!?!

Subbing!!! XD


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

dbarabians said:


> Grayshell glad i am not the only one that made that mistake.
> Just returned from checking the mares. NO NEW FOALS.... those two need to hurry up and give birth!!!!!! I will see them again in a couple of hours.
> Gotta try and get some sleep for a couple of hours at least.
> kctop if i learn how to post pictures and its that easy I promise to never start a foal watch thread for any of my mares. Shalom


What sort of phone do you have?


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

WSarabians, my phone is an LG something. I will have to wait till tonight to get the exact model. I left it at home this morning. As usual. 
However there are several people who have volunteered their teenage children to instruct me on use of this phone. Just gotta swallow my pride and place myself at the mercy of a 12-16 YO. Pray that i survive this. LOL Shalom


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

You know what's gonna happen when you finally get the pics posted? Someone's gonna HAVE to update the thread title. It will just be that much of a miracle that everyone needs to know LOL.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

dbarabians said:


> WSarabians, my phone is an LG something. I will have to wait till tonight to get the exact model. I left it at home this morning. As usual.
> However there are several people who have volunteered their teenage children to instruct me on use of this phone. Just gotta swallow my pride and place myself at the mercy of a 12-16 YO. Pray that i survive this. LOL Shalom


Bahaha!! 
Good luck! 
And remember, not matter how snotty and uppity they get, it's frowned upon to hit other people's kids over the their head with said phone. :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Kayella said:


> You know what's gonna happen when you finally get the pics posted? Someone's gonna HAVE to update the thread title. It will just be that much of a miracle that everyone needs to know LOL.


:shock:
ONE technical thing at a time.... :lol:


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> :shock:
> ONE technical thing at a time.... :lol:


Bahaha that's why you get a mod to do it! I don't think regular members can updates thread titles on their own anyways? Hmm....


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

kctop might be here at 11 am tomorrow so if you see pictures after that it is because of her. 
Foal watch sucks at this hour in the morning.
I might name one of these foals something in arabic that means lack of sleep. Shalom


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Allah Akbah means Lack of Sleep for those who have it yelled at them... ;-)


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

dbarabians said:


> I might name one of these foals something in arabic that means lack of sleep. Shalom


ROFL, naughty, naughty Donald! :lol:

That's it, you'll just have to send all your mares to me next year for foaling. That way you get to skip the foal watch, get baby pics posted and just get to come pick up moms & babies once they're all on the ground and ready to go home. HAH!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Merlot you aint right..... LOL
Dreamcatcher I might take you up on that offer next year would be cheaper than installing electricity and cameras. 
Whats going to be very annoying is that after they foal I will still wake up every 2 hours or so for a few days. Shalom


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

KCTOP to the rescue.
She is on her way and will use her superpowers to post pictures.
it is windy the horses are shedding and are very muddy from rolling.
of course they are still beautiful. Shalom


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

WOOHOO!!!!
<-- Is waiting


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> WOOHOO!!!!
> <-- Is waiting


Me too :lol:


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Ok, ok, here's what I got and that little guy is so cute......








and got some long legs!!!








He was a little leary of me but it was so windy, I think it made him nervous

And here's DBA's stallion....he is absolutely gorgeous!!!
















When the other foal I'll take some more and maybe teach him how to upload pics!!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Little man is GORGEOUS! Well worth the wait for pics!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

OMG PICTURES!! FINALLY! He's so cute! =)

Uploading pictures isn't all that hard, the hard part is when the technology doesn't mesh. If he has one of the cameras or phones that will just plug straight into the computer, it's easy enough. Then on to Photobucket, which is fairly simple, and gives you the code to paste right into a forum! Then pictures can be had 1st page =D

Win-Win


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Kctop - thank you. We will now be keeping you on standby retainer for future efforts

dba - a lovely foal and an impressive looking stallion - my kind of arabians (and I'm serious about that).


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Those are not great pictures of my stallion. Kctop can vouch that he is indeed correct and gorgeous . He is the sire of the foal.
She also helped save his life. She helped me get him up when he got caught against a wall trying to roll in his shed. Thats the reason he is dirty.
I almost had a heart attack. 
Kctop is very nice friendly and very easy to talk to.
We visited for an hour or more.
The foal also wanted to prove me wrong. With the wind and a new person around he was not very happy being restrained. 
I didnt know she was going to post pictures of me or else I would have combed my hair. Oh I forgot I did but with the wind it was quite useless. 
Thanks KCtop .
Now we are taking names suggestions. Shalom


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Very nice colt and stallion it was worth the wait on pictures. As for your hair women pay a fortune for the wind blown look...lol......


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Beautiful horses! Long legs on that baby!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

For some reason, when I pictured DBA in my head, I imagined him looking more like Kinky Freeman...the original Jewish Texas cowboy. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Beautiful and gorgeous!
Did you get it all figured out, Donald, for updates in two days?!


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Woohoo!! Pictures finally! Very good looking babes!! ;-)


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey dba, dh and i will be there on Thursday. Maybe by then they'll be more foals to take pics of


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Beautiful! Loooong legs!!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Holy crap, pictures!! What a beautiful colt db! your horses are gorgeous, and any of us that are horse owners know that unless it's right before a show or the horse is confined to a spotless stall 24/7, they are going to be dirty.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone he is very cute and going to be a stunner when he has shed his foal coat.
With the chrome he has and being black it should not be very hard to find him a good home. Hopefully one that will show him.
No I do not look like Kinky Freedman. Some people say Robert Downey Jr. Or a young Mick Jagger when I have longer hair. I promptly cut it off when I was told that. mick is looking rather rough these days.
Kctop was such a great help in getting Star up when he ast himself in the shed. I was the only one here at the time and she really helped me out.
will get better pictures of my stallion and post them later. Kctop did all the work with these.
Foal watch sucks and no foals tonight. Getting to the point that I do not need an alarm clock every two hours. 
I may not claim my age but I sure am feeling it and if i wasnt wearing sun glasses yall might think I was a zombie. Good night and lets really send some urgent thoughts to these ungrateful mares that only want treats fed them every two hours..... in the dark may I add. Shalom


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Good luck and don't ruin any more undies! :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

kayella we were keeping the underwear thing a Texas thread secret.
Now I have to explain to all those that live in inferior places what really transpired. Only a true Texan can understand how the mud can not only suck your shoe off your feet all the way to China where it is seen only in some very spicy dish for human consumption, but , also how anything that black mud touches is stained for eternity a dingy grey.
now they will all want to move down here and see for themselves.
We have enough Yankees and other intrusive species here without you inviting more. Besides it will take them years to understand the local language. Shalom


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Oopsies, totally let the cat out of the bag! Don't come to Texas. All we have is cactus, tarantulas, rattle snakes, and tumble weeds. Totally nothing fun, not at all. Oh, and it's hot. VERY hot. With horrible humidity that feels like you're in a sauna. 

(did that work?)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Probably not Kayella.
You are now in violation of the Texan Code 20:A.
the only action you may take to redeem yourself is to partake in a foal watch somewhere within the borders of the State of Texas to avoid imprisonment and or any fines deemed necessary.
I therefore volunteer my mares to prevent your future incarceration and heavy financial burden.
I am now leaving for a nightime check of said mares. You must report for duty no later than 2200 hours tomorrow night. 
I of course do this only from the kindness of my tired , sleepless heart. Shalom


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Sir, yes sir! Although I may have to take a rain check, that's a 4 hour drive and I have work on Monday! But if I were to watch for any foals, it'd be your gorgeous mares I'd be creeping on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Why am I not able to see these long awaited photos?
Have you hidden them some place?


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

All of a sudden, I have this inexplicable desire to go to Texas. Weird. :wink:

DB, beautiful horses you posted. I can't wait to see more pictures. Hopefully you'll have a few more foals to share in the next few days as well.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Glynnis I did not post those pictures kctop did. All the credit is hers claim.
We will have to get some better ones of Star and post them later maybe on another thread.
This little tyke is turning into quite a demanding and stubborn little foal.
He stood over his mothers feed tub and refused to move . She could not eat and was circling around him trying to get a bite in.
Most of the other mares would give their foals a hard nudge or a nip. 
He just stood there nodding his head and enjoying the attention.
Probably payback for not allowing him to nurse at some time. Shalom


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

WHOOOOOO! I finally got to see one of db's horses! They are beautiful!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Kayella,
When you're done with him, you can come to the "Canadian Texas" and do my foal watch.  

No new babies, Donald?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I'm another that can't see the pics??????? What am I doing wrong?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I don't know what was wrong yesterday but I can see the pics today.
Gremlins at work again!!!
Congrats. Donald - lovely baby.
Now you've learnt how I hope we'll get updates as he grows!!!


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

All, these pics do not do dba's horses justice at all! They are absolutely stunning. I really hope to see another baby (or 2) this week as I'm sure dba does too, that way he can finally get a full nights sleep


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

OK lets not get your hopes up jaydee.
KCtop came over and used her superpowers to take the pictures and then left. the pictures magically appeared on this thread.
f you notice I did NOT post the pictures myself. 
She did not pass her super power ability along to me.
We will work on it. Shalom


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

I still have alot to learn therefore they are not superpowers, just basicpowers Next time dba we'll upload the ones you took


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Lol, DB, your last comment made me think of this.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Glynnis said:


> Lol, DB, your last comment made me think of this.
> 
> View attachment 152305


That is SO how my dad sees me!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Great, so I'm hopping from one mud force field to another when I move in June! Here we have that awful clay mud, the kind that literally sucks your legs in. One time I was out in the far side pasture attempting to wade through the mud (for some stupid reason) and my right leg sunk in it all the way past me knee. I was trapped! I had to hollar and hollar for my husband to come rescue me and then fight through crap and mud barefoot to get out. I can honestly tell you what it feels like to have horse turds between your toes. Better than dog turds at least. (Don't act like you guys haven't discovered your dogs midnight accident while stumbling barefoot to the bathroom)


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

^^ and she's moving to DFW area .. Mua ha ha ha


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Glynnis you are telling me that I have to plug something in. 
All I know is that computers are opposite of humans the software goes into the hard ware and with humans..... well you get the picture....Shalom


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

dbarabians said:


> Glynnis you are telling me that I have to plug something in.
> All I know is that computers are opposite of humans the software goes into the hard ware and with humans..... well you get the picture....Shalom


 
:shock:


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

db - I am not even going to ask on the meaning of your last post!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Lmbo! DB you made my day!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

dbarabians said:


> Glynnis you are telling me that I have to plug something in.
> All I know is that computers are opposite of humans the software goes into the hard ware and with humans..... well you get the picture....Shalom


SNORT! :rofl::clap:


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh dear.... 

How are the horses doing?


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

This foal has a lot more personality and willful nature than her last one.
He was showing his future reining skills off today and must really be enjoying it because every time he runs he ends with a sliding stop.
Glynnis the horses are doing wonderful and I have spent lots of time brushing them to get them clean. We are expecting rain for the next 2 days so this means they will roll in the mud AGAIN.
The new phone on the other hand may not have a very long life. It frustrates the *^%& out of me and I am on the verge of throwing the **** thing away.
Then I tell myself how much I paid for the bloody thing and calm down. Shalom


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

DB, that's funny...In my house, the new phones with all the newest bells and whistles are bought by my husband. Two years ago, he forced me into my first smartphone, an iphone...last year, he decided that iphones suck, and forced me into an HTC android phone. My phone before that lasted like four years, and it didn't have to be "smart" to work just fine! I can't remember the last time I was so frustrated with a piece of technology!!!!!!!!!!!!!

lol

That being said...you get used to it, I swear! Make friends with the quick start guide, or get your neighbor's kid to show you how to upload your photos etc.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

dbarabians said:


> Glynnis you are telling me that I have to plug something in.
> All I know is that computers are opposite of humans the software goes into the hard ware and with humans..... well you get the picture....Shalom


That actually doesn't make any sense.. 

Hardware is the PC itself. Software programs the PC. So the software programs the hardware. it doesn't physically go in anything.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

It was a dirty joke...


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Throw the phone in the puddle with the horses!! I tell ya, my two teens taught me to use mine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Skyseternalangel said:


> That actually doesn't make any sense..
> 
> Hardware is the PC itself. Software programs the PC. So the software programs the hardware. it doesn't physically go in anything.


Ummmm ...... nevermind.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

cmarie said:


> It was a dirty joke...


I know, lol. But I am the type to want something portrayed accurately.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

To load the software you have to put it in the disk drive (hardware) right?????


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

cmarie said:


> To load the software you have to put it in the disk drive (hardware) right?????


That's called portable media which would be an exception, yes. Otherwise software is created, launched, and stored within the computer itself. Which it is later burned onto portable media (USB, Drives, CDs, DVDs, BluRay, etc.) to be dispersed.

~~~~

Back on topic. Pictures of the foal??


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

skyseternalangel I was told that by the instructor I had while taking a course on computers IN THE 80"S!!!!! Then I was far ahead of all the civilian personnel and we had no idea waht a laptop or personal computer was.
then you need to load the floppy into the hardware. 
**** I feel old all of a sudden.
the lack of sleep makes these bags under my eyes look like carry on luggage. Shalom


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

dbarabians,

Back then computers used to be the size of entire rooms, so you comment would make sense then. My father used to work on them.

~

Any updates on getting those pictures?


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Sky, the pics are on page 11. I'm hoping to get some more tomorrow but we shall see


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you! I apparently missed that page

Cute little guy


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

db are we going to get more pictures tomorrow?


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

You can take as many pictures as you like and hopefully they will never ask for pictures again. I know they will want constant updates and pics to back them up but can I not hope for peace?
You are right those computers were huge then. 
Gotta find the bloody phone again. I just cant bring myself to carry the thing around with me 24/7. Shalom


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Db-- what a lovely foal and your stallion is lovely as well! Congrats.. You at least have one already; I still have to wait nearly 4 weeks! I'm glad kctop was able to help you. The computer can be daunting, but you make it an adventure to follow your posts!!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Dear little foal DBA - I am very relieved for you as I was beginning to think you had a paddock full of imaginary horses ;-)
Congratulations.
Now go and buy a camera with a long lens so it doesn't distort the features of your horses and take some more pics ;-)


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

merlot I have the vet and feed bills to assure you they are not imaginary.
Besides I work in Mental health they have pills for that you know. Shalom


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Hahaha! DB your always silly! So when are we gonna be blessed with some more of your good looking foals?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I doubt we are going to see any new ones tonight. Both mares were out running up and down the pasture along with the other mares becuase of the incoming cold front. They are too fat to buck and run very fast but they were out there snorting and blowing. trotting mostly .
Just got in from the 9 PM check and the two mares are by the hay piles. Shalom


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Cute colt and handsome stallion!!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Thanks Horselovinlady. We gladly accept all compliments.
Everyone perhaps you will see more pictures today.
the superhero kctop and her wonderful husband are coming over to trim some horses. 
I have decided to give her the honor of naming this foal. I will let her break the news to everyone.
Hopefully after naming this little tyke she wants to buy him...wink... wink. Shalom


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I thought his name was:

Donald's Duck

?????

*snort*


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I am going to allow you to name the next one for your kind and caring nature IN THE PAST.
All infractions are being counted and future honors bestowed accordingly.
Donald Duck wears a sailor suit and doesnt even need a boat. What kind of ^%$# is that.
As my youngest niece tells those who displease her....texasgal you are no more good to me!!!!! Shalom


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

dbarabians said:


> Now we are taking names suggestions. Shalom


Ben Aravah


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Mickey? 

I can't wait for more pictures!!!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

kctop and her husband were here trimming a couple of cranky mares that did not want to cooperate.
The new enviroment and the cold spell really has them hyper.
kctop took some pictures so when ever she finds the time perhaps she will post them.
this foal will allow me to handle him but another person makes him nervous. got to work on that. kctops husband was very patient with these impatient mares of mine. He did a great job. Shalom


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Got a few more pics today The little guy was so much better today about me getting close to him))) What do you think about Midnight Shiner as a name for him?


























Here's one of DBA's prego mares. I sware she's about to pop!!!!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Beautiful! Eeeee! He is lovely! And that mare is stunning! Another foal soon methinks


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

kctop72 said:


> Got a few more pics today The little guy was so much better today about me getting close to him))) What do you think about Midnight Shiner as a name for him?


Midnight Shiner sounds OK to me - a shiner is what I'd like to give db sometimes...:rofl:


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

He is so cute! I like the name midnight shiner but I feel like there is a better name for him.


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Still open for suggestions hcg, what you got in mind?


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I will withdraw my offer kctop if the foals name includes any combination of Face Man . Midnight shiner is good.
it is up to you to decide. Anything but bubba or faceman I will have no objection to.
One of these days I am going to meet the infamous faceman in person.
He is on my short list of people I want to meet. At the top in fact but didnt want him to think I like him that much. 
Thanks kctop.
Everyone she and her husband are wonderful people. we talked for an hour after he was finished and it was like we knew each other for a long time. Shalom


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

forgot to tell everyone the mare or whale in the picture is Krystal Flame D 14.2 black and pure polish daughter of the great Bask Flame.
my favorite horse to ride. this foal will be 3/4 polish and 1/4 egyptian.
I hope he inherits his fathers disposition under saddle. Kyrstal is very spirited. I would not trade her for a slow moving plow horse that i can promise you. Shalom


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks dba your horses are truly beautiful. Krystal did great today getting her pedicure. Dh just didn't want her to be anymore uncomfortable than she already is.. Hopefully next time he comes ti trim, you will have another beautiful addition!

As for names I really like Nocona Star, Midnight Charabi, Stars Black Pearl and Midnight Shiner(Black).....


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Well, what's the dam and sire's names? 
I don't suppose Fluffitybumbum wont do? :wink:


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Sire is CF Midnight Star, Dam is Blacklady's Charabi. Dba would like to have black or star in the name and maybe a Texas town. It's been a challenge to find something I really like and dbwould like too.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

So jealous of the grass. 
Donald, I think you should send me Khrystal!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Black Midnight Rabbi? Or is that too closely connotated to religion?


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone Krystal is not going anywhere.
She probably would have been a great park horse it is what she is bred for.
She was shown in halter but her head is not very pretty for an arabian.
My vet and others insist she is a morgan. I cannot wait to see this foal. I bet it will be black and lets hope for a filly. Shalom


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I dont think rabbi would go over too well for some of the buyers on the international market. I have thought of naming a horse Tel Aviv. Or Haifa. Shalom


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

dbarabians said:


> I dont think rabbi would go over too well for some of the *buyers on the international market.* I have thought of naming a horse Tel Aviv. Or Haifa. Shalom


Guessing this means it's gonna be a long time before I can ever afford one of your horses =D 
lol

cute baby pix


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I like Midnight Black Magic


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

demonwolf my breeding program is centered on affordable, athletic and verstile arabian horses. You can afford that foal and the other 2 I can assure you. I will take payments until they are weaned and I dont wean until after 6 months.
I have sold a couple of mares and a stallion to buyers from the middle east. So arab names are acceptable but hebrew names might raise some eyebrows.
We americans breed the best arabians in the world. Shalom


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Lady's Midnight Charab (like a little cupid )


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

dbarabians said:


> demonwolf my breeding program is centered on affordable, athletic and verstile arabian horses. You can afford that foal and the other 2 I can assure you. I will take payments until they are weaned and I dont wean until after 6 months.
> I have sold a couple of mares and a stallion to buyers from the middle east. So arab names are acceptable but hebrew names might raise some eyebrows.
> We americans breed the best arabians in the world. Shalom


oh my. wow! im moving back to CA in June. i would love to own a nice Arabian... just not sure if I can this year with all the changes, but I def wouldnt mind giving one of your babies a home! <3

prob have to be a filly though...lol


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

demonwolfmoon, none of these foals have to be sold by a certain time. In fact any fillies I will retain for a while to see if it will replace its mother. 
Since I already have a stallion I like the colts to be gone by 2 .
I have a couple of potential buyers coming out to see the foal in the next week or so.
I want him to go to a home that will show him and if they do I will drastically reduce the price and retain breedings if they choose to keep him a stallion. Shalom


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

dbarabians said:


> demonwolf my breeding program is centered on affordable, athletic and verstile arabian horses. You can afford that foal and the other 2 I can assure you. I will take payments until they are weaned and I dont wean until after 6 months.
> I have sold a couple of mares and a stallion to buyers from the middle east. So arab names are acceptable but hebrew names might raise some eyebrows.
> We americans breed the best arabians in the world. Shalom


Pfft.
*NORTH Americans.  :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Faceman said:


> Midnight Shiner sounds OK to me - a shiner is what I'd like to give db sometimes...:rofl:


Face This Shiner? :lol:


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I showed an Arabian mare for someone called Bashara that I think means butterfly - could you incorporate that into 'black' or midnight'?


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

WSArabians said:


> Face This Shiner? :lol:


I don't know about that...I tend to like more Arabian type names like...

*Shudda Bin Romney*


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Faceman, its too early and I need to catch up on my sleep to laugh this hard.
WSarabians we were friends and if I didnt like your colt so much I would never have another conversation with you.
Faceman needs no encouragement to laugh at my expense. In fact he is quite the professional at it. Shalom


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Faceman said:


> I don't know about that...I tend to like more Arabian type names like...
> 
> *Shudda Bin Romney*


BAHAHAH!!!
LOVE it! :lol: :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

dbarabians said:


> Faceman, its too early and I need to catch up on my sleep to laugh this hard.
> WSarabians we were friends and if I didnt like your colt so much I would never have another conversation with you.
> Faceman needs no encouragement to laugh at my expense. In fact he is quite the professional at it. Shalom


:shock:
You wouldn't know what to do without my amazing charm and charisma. :lol::lol:


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

One thing I am not lacking in is a sense of humour usually at my own expense.
kctop you are now on my list of officail friends ignore Faceman and WSarabians.
WSarabians brain has yet to thaw out from the winter they have up there and Faceman lives in Hillbilly central. Shalom


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

LOL
We had +2 yesterday - I thawed some. :lol:

We should have a great big HorseForum meet up. I think it should be held in Alberta and Faceman and you most definitely have to come. 
And if you haven't figured out pictures by then, we'll give you a two day course, Donald.  

Faceman, I think I pulled a muscle in my shoulder I laughed so hard at your last post. What a way to wake up. :lol:


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Faceman is always good for a laugh usually at my expense.
Glad I can be the fall guy.
It is going to be a long day today. I am going to Waco to talk to the Director of the clinic about getting the veteran that attempted suicide into the program for PTSD. They want to release him for a month or two before he enters the program. He has too many issues unresolved to be released .
Everyone wish me luck .
Then again with no one here until later tonight theses 2 mares will foal and reward me with a full nights sleep. I should be so lucky. Shalom


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

dbarabians said:


> Faceman is always good for a laugh usually at my expense.
> Glad I can be the fall guy.
> It is going to be a long day today. I am going to Waco to talk to the Director of the clinic about getting the veteran that attempted suicide into the program for PTSD. They want to release him for a month or two before he enters the program. He has too many issues unresolved to be released .
> Everyone wish me luck .
> Then again with no one here until later tonight theses 2 mares will foal and reward me with a full nights sleep. I should be so lucky. Shalom


Eesh, hopefully you get him in. Doesn't sound like he should really be un-supervised.
Soon as you get home, you'll have two babies pop right now so you can sleep well. :wink:


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Wishing you the best of luck today dba! If you would like, maybe we could swing by and check on your mares while your in Waco today?


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Thanks kctop. I have someone coming over to feed about 3-4. Can you swing by around 6-7 if not dont worry about it. I will be home around 9-10. Shalom


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Absolutely dba!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Whereabouts are y'all located? I go to Waco all the time!


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

trainerunlimited said:


> Whereabouts are y'all located? I go to Waco all the time!


db is one of those fancy Texans du Frawn-say...lives on The Avenue des Champs-Élyséesk in Paris...way past the end of the pavement, across the tracks, and over the ridge, of course...


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

So I just found the photos... (could only see them on my phone for some reason?)

DB AND FACEMAN COULD BE BROTHERS!!!
(From the stud photo you guys look shockingly similar!!! )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

FlyGap said:


> So I just found the photos... (could only see them on my phone for some reason?)
> 
> DB AND FACEMAN COULD BE BROTHERS!!!
> (From the stud photo you guys look shockingly similar!!! )
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Aack...a pox on you. db is a little runt...goes up to about my armpit...:rofl:

Beside, I am a lot older than he is, and look it...although he is pretty beat up - you know, ridden hard and put up wet...


ETA - Brothers, yeah...like in the movie Twins. I'm Arnold and db is Danny Devito...:rofl:


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

cute foal. Glad the stallion was not hurt.. Did you ever find the afterbirth ?
I would have the Vet come chekc out Mama to make sure it was not retained.
I dont know if horses do this, but the cows across the road from me Eat it. oh yummy stuff . gag. guess its natures way to give them a protien boost and keep predators away..


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

****
If Faceman and Donald were twin ponies, I bet Faceman is the one that steals the teats and makes poor Donald starve. :lol:


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Ok, just went and checked on your mares dba and still no other babies. 

Ok got another name suggestion for your little guy....Stars Black Magic?


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

kctop72 said:


> Ok, just went and checked on your mares dba and still no other babies.
> 
> Ok got another name suggestion for your little guy....Stars Black Magic?


I really like that one!!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Me too....


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

it is 1:30am and no foals tonight so far. KCtop thanks for checking the mares now I owe you two dinners. Name the place I will indulge you and the family. I am serious about that.
I am 5'7" tall the average height of an adult male in the world. I am not a runt I am too tall to be a jockey. Now those guys are runts.
Stars Black Magic is a great name but as I said I am staying out of it/ the honour of naming him is yours. Shalom


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

It's no problem dba, I enjoy doing it (so does dh but he would never truly admit to it). Kinda lets me live out my childhood dream of raising and breeding horses, even if they are not mine Your little colt did very well yesterday. He let us walk up to him and even took steps towards us. He let dh scratch him on his head.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

dbarabians said:


> it is 1:30am and no foals tonight so far. KCtop thanks for checking the mares now I owe you two dinners. Name the place I will indulge you and the family. I am serious about that.
> I am 5'7" tall the average height of an adult male in the world. I am not a runt I am too tall to be a jockey. Now those guys are runts.
> Stars Black Magic is a great name but as I said I am staying out of it/ the honour of naming him is yours. Shalom


Hey, Red Pollard was 5'6".

When is the remodeling going to be done? I plan to take a trip to San Antonio some time this summer, and Paris is about half way - maybe Mrs. Face and I can take you out to dinner...


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Faceman the remodeling is going to take a while. 
All the electrical and plumbing HAS to be replaced. The wiring was installed in the 30's and the plumbing installed in the 70's. We have been living in a fire prone house for a few decades I was told. 3 separate contractors said the same thing. LOL
If you are going down I 30 in Collin County I am very close to Greenville and Rockwall. Give me a date and I will let you buy me dinner . I would be truly honored. Shalom


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

dbarabians said:


> Faceman the remodeling is going to take a while.
> All the electrical and plumbing HAS to be replaced. The wiring was installed in the 30's and the plumbing installed in the 70's. We have been living in a fire prone house for a few decades I was told. 3 separate contractors said the same thing. LOL
> If you are going down I 30 in Collin County I am very close to Greenville and Rockwall. Give me a date and I will let you buy me dinner . I would be truly honored. Shalom


I didn't realize you were that far south. That would work out well - there is a new Comfort Inn on I-30 at Greenville that I financed about 4 years ago, which is a perfect place for me to spend the night as I can stay for free. We are planning on going sometime in June, but as the time gets nearer I will have to time it with my friend in Little Rock - he inherited a ritzy house in San Antonio which I have use of whenever I want, but I will have to see when he might be taking vacation time there...we usually don't schedule to be there at the same time as I am a privacy freak and don't like staying with other people...


ETA: Did you accomplish what you wanted to in Waco yesterday?


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I know exactly where that Comfort Inn is.
Waco was not as successful as we hoped. We have their attention and the veterans history is known to the powers that be. He will be admitted earlier than they had planned. It is now a matter of weeks not months. Shalom


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

I really like stars black magic!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

*Two new foals*

tonight between 10-11pm both Dancer and Kyrstal foaled. I can confirm that Dancer delivered a bay filly {if the lighting was right of course} with what appears to be a very white belly , two white socks on her hind legs, and a very eyecatching blaze.
Krystals foal appears to be a black with one white stocking and a star. Tall as well. Both mares foaled in the area around my stallions pen and about 20 ft apart and were in labor at the same time. the lights from my truck illuminated both foalings . Hope I didnt wear down the battery. If it did I now have seen a once in a lifetime occurance. Humor me if I am incorrect on that one.
Just got in from a check and am heading to bed.
NO MORE FOAL WATCH !!!!! till next year of course. Shalom


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

YAY! Congrats! And if the battery is dead it was worth it. Now, how long will it take for pics?


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Congrats again dba! Now you can get a full nights sleep

I can't wait to see them babies!!!!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Yay! Congrats! Ok now we need some baby pictures! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

OH My LORD ... which one am I naming??


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Congratulations! Will look forward to pictures when you have some help w/that.


----------



## mtndrmr (Mar 5, 2013)

Congrats from Naples, TX Bet they're absolutely gorgeous!!! Can hardly wait for the photos.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Congrats! Now we need pictures


----------



## txlovemyhorses (Jan 2, 2013)

Wow that is great can't believe they foaled on the same night and time Congratulations on you new babies! Can' wait to see pics!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

*Two fillies*

Both foals are fillies. The Bay is a rabicano with a very nice dish. I think she may be a keeper.
Kyrstal Flame D's filly is very tall and almost as big as her 2 week old half brother. She has a star, a white sock on her back left leg and one on her right foreleg.
Esq. Desert Dancer's bay filly has two stockings on her hind legs and already has the roaning that rabicanos have on her midsection and underbelly. Almost half her face is white and she has the skunk tail already.
Both foaled in view of their sire Midnight Star.
I took two naps today after having a team meeting for the Veteran that started at 730 at the VA Hospital... 48 miles away. 
Thanks everyone for your kind words and posts.
Once kctop can come over am sure she will satisfy your desire for pictures. She was up late too last night. Give her a round of applause..... Shalom


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

My daughter woke me up coming home last night so i checked my phone and surprise Then I couldn't go back to sleep, kept seeing those beautiful babies running through my mind!!!!!!

Dba is the one needing a round if applause, all that fial watch paid off twice, at the same time!!!


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

It probably WAS a once in a lifetime experience. I used to run 10 broodmares, and never had 2 foal at the exact same time. That's some long odds.

Facegirl and Facefilly would probably be the best names, but you will probably name them something weird...


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

If I named either of those girls Facefilly, I'd have to name the other one Face The Music ..... cause that's what I'd be doing ......


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Those girls are sooooooo gorgeous! I will be posting a couple of pics when I get home. They were all a little nervous and we were short on time.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Congrats Donald!! Can't wait to see the new babies!! 

Glad kctop is helping you!!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I think the thread title should be updated


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Ok, here's the cuteness overload!!!! The black mare and filly were very nervous and shy today (they hid behind the barn after ths first pic) but I will try to get some more soon.








And heres the sorrell and her bay filly
























Ain't she dishy!!!!!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I love the little bay's blaze! So cute!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Look at that little dish face! Oh my! Cuteness overload!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Congratulations!!! They are all so very beautiful! Yay for no more foal watch for you this season. Now you have all the time to play with the little ones.


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

They are so cute. Congrats!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh how adorable are they!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Adorable!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

What a head on that bay.. I reserve judgement on the black filly-- hard to tell from her ****.. 

Many happy felicitations db!!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Excuse the condition of the run in shed. Wind blew the top off for the second time.
my move to this property was somewhat hastened by the need to renovate the homestead.
The bay is a result of breeding two half siblings. this the 4 th foal from that cross and the only bay. the other three are black and rabicano.
Kyrstals foal also has a nice dish though not as pronounced as Dancers.
Faceman I am now leaning toward the name Face the Music I like the sound of that name. No kidding , and with a dam named Dancer makes sense.
Kctop thanks for coming over and taking the heat off me for not posting pictures and allow me to apologize for not being able to spend more time with you.
Bring your husband over any time and both of you can get your foal fix for free. Shalom


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

No problem dba Michael said him and Dillan would come over and help/do whatever you need done. Just let him know. He can be very handy to have around)))


----------



## txlovemyhorses (Jan 2, 2013)

beautiful girls


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Hmmmm... DB I REALLY like the looks of that black mare...
Much needed black foal photo, love the legs and hiney!
Kctop good job on the photos, FINALLY!!!

Face the Music, I like it too! 

DB the wind ripped off a large sheet of metal from my barn, OH THE SHAME!


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

They adorable! I like the sound of Face the music too.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Lovely foals but isn't this when the real hard work, stress and expense begins!!!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

They're adorable!
Congrats, Donald! Mine will be going in a few weeks - how'd you like a trip to Alberta? I could use you.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Donald I just heard about what happened in Waco. :-(
Goodness, this is crazy. I hope you and everyone else close by are okay. :-(


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

WSarabians I am about 130 miles north of West, Texas.
The explosion was felt in the Dallas area over 70 miles away. I am safe.
With the recent bombing in Boston and now this a few of the veteran I work with are having issues with their PTSD.
Those foals of mine really keep me grounded and show me that the world is tell a wonderful place. Shalom


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I visited and took pics of the baaaaaaabies!

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tal...s-thread-meetup-6-a-220930/page5/#post2951514


----------

